# What happened to the regretful wife and Juicer threads? Were they lies/trolls?



## ghgh750 (May 20, 2012)

I remember following those threads till the RegretfulWife thread took a sharp turn and she said that Juicer got stabbed by the other man. Some people felt that that was a lie and then I have not seen that thread for a while.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

It was pulled by the OP.


----------



## totamm (May 1, 2012)

The juicer thread is in the private members section I just got to see it.

Once you hit 30 posts it's right there for you.


----------



## ghgh750 (May 20, 2012)

Thanks.

Why did she decided to move it to the private thread?


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

She's gone.It's Juicer's thread.


----------

